# visit East Java - a tropical paradise in the world



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*East Java - Indonesia*
*a tropical paradise in the world 
*


> *East Java* (Indonesian: _Jawa Timur_, Javanese: Jawa Wétan) is a province of Indonesia. It is located on the eastern part of the island of Java and includes the neighbouring islands of Madura, and the Kangean, Sapudi, Bawean, and Masalembu groups.
> Its capital is Surabaya, the second largest city in Indonesia and a major industrial center and port. In 2010, the province's population was estimated at 37,476,000.
> It has a land border with the province of Central Java.





> *National parks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Regencies and cities of *East Java* (Jawa Timur)
> 
> Capital: Surabaya
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Java

*East Java Map*







​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Probolinggo Regency*













> Probolinggo is one of area of East Java, which consists of Javanese, Maduranese, Pendalungan (descents of Java and Maduranese) and Tenggerese who still keep a strong hold of their tradition and custom for so many centuries. Probolinggo has bordered by a group of mountains that is Mount Semeru, Mount Bromo, and Mount Argopuro and northerly is the beach line. Probolinggo’s soil has highly fertile, because the land was formed out mechanical soil full of minerals derived from volcanic explosions.
> On this mountains surrounding Probolinggo, we can find beautiful scenery with its points of natural interests, history and culture. Those three elements combine into fantastic and fascinating enchantment.
> Completed with the other Probolinggo’s tourism object such as; Madakaripura Waterfall, Gili Ketapang Island, Bentar Beach, Jabung Temple, an Rengganis Peak; make this regency become the perfect area as the tourism area.
> Probolinggo is easy to reach, as it is located on the provincial main route. The most convenient means of transportation is intercity bus. We can choose economy bus or executive bus.





> *Interesting Place in probolinggo
> *
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/probolinggo/​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Mount Bromo In Probolinggo 
*





> Bromo have known by all of visitor of the worlds. They come to Bromo to watch the sunrise. The visitor also can look down to the crater that full of its smoke, and feel the cold of the air, is probably could only be done in Bromo. Our eyes will also completed by the sea of sand that the way to reach Bromo’s peak. The main gate to the sea of sand and mount Bromo is through Cemorolawang. This is the most crowded visiting area, espesially on holidays. There are many kinds activities that could be carried on this area such as; Camping, watching the scenery, horse riding to sea of sand or walking.
> To get to the peak Bromo with its largely open crater, which belch of smoke expelling from its bottom.
> Mount Bromo has settled by Tenggerese for about thousands years. They who are good of God follower and always do their custom strickly, has historical relationship with Majapahit. The Antropologist from our country or other country are interesting to do some research, because the Tenggerese are strickly in keeping custom for centuries, without influenced by world’s change. So there so many version of the unique of Tenggerese in Probolinggo, it can be in the forth of tale, folktale, serat and kidung, legend and science report.
> As a good follower of God, which have Hinduism belief, they have many kinds of traditional ceremony such as; marriage ceremony, Entas-entas, Wilujengan Karo, Wilujengan Kapat, Wilujengan Kapitu, Wilujengan Kawolu, Wilujengan Kasanga, Wilujengan Kasada. Those of ceremony are lead by a person who supposed to have a magic power to make a communication with powerful things (roh halus) that called ‘Dukun’.
> ...











http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1145/1005429016_a8f000d676.jpg









http://www.catrengnirwana.com/imagesnews/gunung_bromo.jpg









http://board.trekkingthai.com/board/upload/photo/2008-05/2190255_jVSJ0WVwU32557.jpg









http://www.intrepidtravel.com/sites...t/photocomps/2006_june/LG-Dennis-Walton-2.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*More About Picture from Mount Bromo*


*Bromo crater*









*Temple in the Bromo*









http://www.naturalis-expeditions.com/uploads/photos/highlights/19/Tenggerese Hindu Temple.jpg

*stairs to Bromo crater*










​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sunrise at Mount Bromo*









http://images.detik.com/customthumb/2012/11/19/1025/img_20121119080619_50a9860b8d346.jpg?w=600









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8333/8094312543_bbeb055072_z.jpg









http://www.pixoto.com/images-photog...s-and-hills/sunrise--mount-bromo-72472265.jpg

*Tourist see the sunrise in penanjakan area*









http://images.fineartamerica.com/im...se-penanjakan-bromo-malang-firman-k-yudha.jpg
​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*bromo desert









*http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/da/56/d7/mount-bromo.jpg









http://www.jitourism.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Equestrian-in-Mount-Bromo.jpg









http://asiaforvisitors.com/indonesia/java/east/bromo/IMG_5985.JPG









http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/tstories/dogito66/images/mt. bromo.JPG​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Bromo Savana*









http://harjo.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bromo_img_2524a.jpg









http://rialhamzah.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/img_7239.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FkjaCQkdt50/T7nmp7DdjAI/AAAAAAAADhA/Y2sVa1v9lQ4/s1600/savana+bromo.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gili Ketapang Island in Probolinggo*












> Gili Ketapang is an island that is North Sea of Probolinggo. It has beautiful scenery and there are many sands in the east and south of this, unpolluted and bluish. There are many kinds of colorful corals. It is about 5 miles from Ujung Tembaga port and takes 30 minutes by boat. The population is 7.600, the most of them are Madurese and almost 90% are fishermen.
> 
> Beside its scenery, there is also “Goa Kucing”. According to historical, this is the rest place of Syech Ishaq, a person who spread Islam from Blambangan, Banyuwangi. At that time, there are thousands cats, but finally the cats are gone everywhere. Up to know, on Friday “Legi”, the sound of those cats is heard from the dark cave and it will lose when we are trying to find it.
> 
> The other unique of this island is people believe that this island have a mysterious power, which can move to the middle of sea. According to them, when Semeru Mountain had exploded, there was an earthquake and the land of Ketapang village had separated to middle of sea about 5 miles from Probolinggo. Because of that, people call this island “Gili Ketapang”. Gili comes from Madura language, which means, “Flow” and “Ketapang” is the name of the village.



http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/probolinggo/gili-ketapang.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*More about picture of gili ketapang island*









http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/probolinggo/images/gallery/gili-ketapang/gili_ketapang_island_02.jpg









http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/3246/59711173.jpg









http://kelanakecil.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/20154_1345059343519_1142329023_31063727_241835_n.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*gili ketapang island*









http://images.detik.com/customthumb/2012/11/19/1025/img_20121119082716_50a98af4c74fe.jpg?w=600









http://images.detik.com/customthumb/2012/11/06/1025/img_20121106160208_5098d210f106a.jpg?w=600









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FCbr6NJaiA0/TVjSf8B1REI/AAAAAAAAAfA/zRuUQ034F28/s1600/Pulau+Gili1.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Pacitan Regency*












> Pacitan Regency regional is 1389,87 Km width, which condition of physical nature is mostly consisted of hilly that is about 85 % in form of small mounts.
> 
> Pacitan Regency is located in Java Island South Coast and abut on Central Java Province and Yogyakarta special region. It is also the gateway to east Java with physical mountain condition of lengthwise chalk from mount kidul to Trenggalek faced to Indonesian Ocean.
> Visit Pacitan's tourism object, such as; Teleng Ria Beach, Srau Beach, Klayar Beach, Sidomulyo Beach, Gong Cave, Tabuhan Cave, Banyu Anget Pool, Ceprotan Ceremony, etc.





> *Interesting Place in pacitan
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/pacitan/​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Klayar Beach in pacitan*





> Klayar Beach is resides in Donorojo district, Pacitan Regency. It is about 35 km towards west Pacitan city. It can reach about 60 minutes from the city. Many rockies like spink in Mesir. Klayar Beach with its dune has a distinctive feature from another. Its waves dashed against the rock spourting from the hole make sound like a bamboo flute. The springkling of waves rush to beach and out through the hole spurting about 7 meters high and has a sound like blowing bamboo flute.
> 
> This white sandy beach has an idiosyncrasy that is the flute sea. It is once in a while whistle among reef gap and blast waved. It has white sand and the water is blue which enjoyable to be visited. Despitefully there is also a real natural water fountain. This water fountain “Air Mancur” happened because the wave pressure the air sea which hit bank hollow rock. Water fountain, which can reach of 10 metre height yield drizzle and seawater dew that believed has special quality as ageless drug.



http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/pacitan/klayar.html










http://lh5.ggpht.com/_I99nJhXEnwY/TSeWmvub-tI/AAAAAAAAAFk/rmBf-m9SXsU/klayar-beach.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vZjojqLnC0k/TpLdfkevtjI/AAAAAAAAAFc/dWn2RhTT40c/s1600/klayar-beach.jpeg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Klayar Beach *


















http://yuiworld.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/klayar-pacitan.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Klayar Beach*









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5261607027_31d7b8487e.jpg









http://us.images.detik.com/content/2010/09/21/157/klayar2.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sf2VPAEUTec/UFsDxXnadXI/AAAAAAAAASY/wbfO9C_q5ZA/s1600/CIMG1783.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Klayar Beach*









http://media.viva.co.id/thumbs2/2012/05/01/153359_pantai-klayar-di-pacitan_663_382.jpg









http://poetrafoto.com/images/modules/album/4ea092502291a.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aChL2pcYam0/S_ouYnnFbnI/AAAAAAAABFY/koqm3ZmrQNc/s1600/_MG_9295.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Klayar Beach*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6394898485_94b382d1d1_z.jpg









http://pcdn.500px.net/1017654/46fc8bc45dae5747bea09714b10ea65b6e5dd78c/4.jpg









http://www.indonesia.travel/public/media/images/upload/photoessay/1_pantai_klayar_LukmanHakim.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gong Cave in pacitan*



> Gong Cave has stalagtite and stalagmite that is said become the beautiful one in South-east Asian. It has about 256 m depth, beside that it also has 5 polls; Rogo Pool, Panguripan Pool, Jiwo Pool, Kamulyan Pool, and Ralung Nisto Pool, which have magical value to heal disease. The beauty of stalagmite and stalagtite is hardly make surprise immortalized by Selo Cengger Bumi named, Cello Giri, Selo Citro Cipto Agung, Cello Pakuan Bomo, Cello Adi Citro Buwono, Cello Bantaran Angin and Cello Susuh Angin.
> 
> On certain days every Friday, there is a sound of traditional music called "Jaranan" gong (traditional gong) is the instrument which sound hardest than others. Up to now, sometimes its sound still can be heard, that is why this cave is about 256 meters underground, has 12 rooms, 7 springs and one natural bath.
> 
> This cave is located about 30 km west of Pacitan precisely in Bomo village, Punung district and it is easily reach with all types of vehicle about 45 minutes. This area also available some facilities, such as; souvenir shops, restaurants, parking area, Mosque, etc.


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/pacitan/gong.html










http://www.lintangbuanatours.com/images/stories/gong.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/20010607.jpg









http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium/gong-cave-pacitan-dodo-hawe.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gong Cave*









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-CIP6vnfJHfg/Td60Z9tyLnI/AAAAAAAAADc/wIgu1UML9xg/s1600/gua-gong-1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/id/9/93/Gua-gong.jpg









http://kangmasdimas.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/gua_gong2.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gong Cave*









http://pacitan.yogyes.com/en/see-and-do/nature-and-outdoor/gua-gong/Gua-Gong-2.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0zVjOlbNxqc/UO6g_YwL0SI/AAAAAAAAAcY/STZqfQ35v88/s1600/Gua-Gong-6.jpg









http://pacitan.yogyes.com/en/see-and-do/nature-and-outdoor/gua-gong/Gua-Gong-1.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gong Cave*









http://newsoftourism.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/GongCave.jpg









http://yudasmoro.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/widget-1-3.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu City Tourism
*












> Batu city is located in 800 meters above sea level, with cold temperature 17-25,6 degree of Celsius. Batu city is an area in East Java that surrounded by mountains. Geographically, Batu is tropic area. The potencies of this area are coming from the agro product properties, fruits, vegetables, mountain panorama and the hills. When the visitors enter to Batu city, the fresh mountain air has welcomed us.
> Batu has explored its effort to show its tourism nature potency. The alternative that had done is warm pool Cangar, have corrected and renovated. Meanwhile, the other places as the alternative of new tourism also start to pop out, they are; Jatim Park, Selecta, Songgoriti, Agro tourism, Coban Rondo waterfall, Mount Panderman, Mount Arjuno, Mount Welirang, Mount Ukir, Mount Banyak.
> Batu City is the main tourism object for domestic and foreign tourists. There are many tourism objects in Batu that become the dream object for those visitors, especially its mountain tour. To support those tourism objects, Batu has facilitated with hotels, inns, villas and the other lodges, which has mountain nuance. Beside that, Batu city also called as “Batu City A Millions Beauty”.
> 
> ...


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/batu/



> Interesting Places in Batu city
> 
> Agro Kusuma Tourism
> Jatim Park
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Jatim Park 1 ( **amusement **parks )* 
*Batu city tourism

*


> East Java (Jatim) Park is located in Jl. Kartika 2 Batu offers recreation tourism of new entertainment amusement for all level. It begins from children, finite adolescent until grandmother and grandfather. Of course, this tourism object has drawn up as family tour area in East Java. To get to the location, is not too difficult, because, the object only 2, 5 kilos meters from Batu city. This tourism object is about 22 hectares width with 850 meters height to sea level, save the multifarious knowledge, and recreation area with various supporting facilities for having relax.
> Jatim Park may have said as the different tourism object in East Java province, besides offering a recreation place and study center, we will get many kind new knowledge. Jatim Park has at least 36 kinds of facilities which able to be enjoyed visitor. Before enjoy all supporting facilities for recreation area, the visitors will find an interesting view of ‘Galeri Nusantara’. Then stepped into ‘Taman Sejarah’, which contained of miniature temple in East Java like Sumberawan temple (Singosari- Malang regency), customhouse of Kiai Hasan Besari Ponorogo and Sumberawan Statue.
> The other facility which able to be enjoyed is ‘Agro Park’ presenting crop and rareness fruits, animal diorama, which consists of unique animals that have been conserved, supporting games (bowling, throw ball, scooter disco), Ken Dedes and Ken Arok food centre, etc.
> Jatim Park is suitable for family recreation. The recreation area sites here offer unforgettable tour and can used as alternative media of study for your children.


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/batu/jatim-park.html









http://dewantorobimo.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/jawa-timur-park-1.jpg









http://antufamily.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dsc02123.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Jatim Park 1 ( **amusement **parks )









*http://liburan-anak.com/images/media/Jatim Park 1/Jatim-Park--Adrenaline.jpg
​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Jatim Park 1 ( **amusement **parks )









*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3573/3331548941_2caaa35374.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3mWEKWJa6...ssymQ/s1600/Jawa+timur+%28jatim%29+park+3.jpg









http://rodextravel.com/tour/images/themepark/domestik/rollcoaster.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Museum Satwa in Batu city*



> Welcome to *Museum Satwa, Jawa Tmur Park 2. *"Animal learning and Education". It's been an honor for us, you've been pleased to visit *Museum Satwa, *Which is present Stuffed Wild Animal and Ancient Fossil from many continent in the world such as, America, Africa, Asia, Australia, Europe, Artic, Antartic. According to the puspose of *Jawa Timur Park 2 *as Wild Animals Conservation Institute. All Stuffed animal in *Museum Satwa*are not earned by intentionally hunting the living animals, but Stuffed that already dead animal.
> The foung of museum satwa is based on an intent to give knowledge and applied learning to the guest especially school age to support animal learning, wich provide background of habitats and real dimension beside nowdays stuffed Animal. *Museum Satwa* also present a Replica of Ancient Animal such as Apotosaurus, T-Rex, Stegosaurus, Mammoth, etc.
> For the Insect Lovers, we present Insectarium that will shows you a hundreds Collection of butterflies, bee, Grasshoppers, Spiders, and many insect from many countries.
> Everydays, the guest will be given an Attractive Entertainment like Ice Live Show which will tell you the stories about Peace and the Consequence of nature destruction by human being, in the end of that show, children will be invited to dance and sing together with animals, accompanied by Bubble Snow Rain that can be cheer them more.
> ...





> *Ticket for Museum satwa
> *
> *Museum Satwa*
> 
> ...


http://jawatimurpark2.com/index.php/en/museum-satwa.html









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gedung-ms-home.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Museum Satwa*









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image01.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image03.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image04.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image05.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Museum Satwa*









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image06.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image07.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image09.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image10.jpg
​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Museum Satwa*









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image11.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image12.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image13.jpg









http://jawatimurpark2.com/images/gallery_museum_satwa/ms-image16.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Night Spectacular ( amusement parks )*





> It is the most complete family entertainment with night nuaces in Batu Touirism City. Open every day from 3 pm untill 11 pm, but weekend and holidays untill 12 am.
> 
> Batu Night Spectacullar or called BNS is one of of the recreational places managed by the same managemeny with Jatimpark. Precedeed by an idea that there has not been night sight tour in Batu Tourism City, while the potential for developing this type of tour is avaliable in this area, it gives birth to this attraction. Located in Oro-Oro Ombo, Batu Toursm City, this is the only entertainment place that offers the night nuances, using night landscape in Malang city and surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


http://www.kotawisatabatu.com/object-tourism/281-batu-night-spectacular











​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Night Spectacular ( amusement parks )



















*http://www.kotawisatabatu.com/wisata/70-bns-batu-night-spectacular​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Night Spectacular ( amusement parks )









*http://www.malang-guidance.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Batu-Night-Spectacular-BNS.jpg









http://bpras.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/bns-batu-malang-5.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LlZyH2tq1...tu_night_spectacular_by_rgjanssen-d31jx63.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Night Spectacular ( amusement parks )









*http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll219/mallproperti/IMG_0093.jpg









http://dpavilionarchitects.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/bns-2.png









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5tnaB2v8ad8/TExbIkLDXvI/AAAAAAAAAB0/fbMFC_FX0bo/s1600/kursi+terbang.jpeg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Night Spectacular ( amusement parks )









*
http://kfk.kompas.com/image/preview...ob3Rvc18xMzI0NTQ2NTU5X1pMVHFjeWVCLmpwZw==.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ys9KFcI3QeI/S7FfxAjzlEI/AAAAAAAAAPY/Y2fS0qIGSTQ/s1600/BNS8.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo*












> *Batu Secret Zoo* is a zoo in Indonesia, were it claimed as First Modern Zoo in Indonesia. Batu Secret Zoo located at Batu, East Java, Indonesia, near Malang. The zoo opened in June 2010 and includes an animal museum - the "Museum Satwa"; and a tree-style hotel named the "Pohon Inn". The complex is spread over a 12 hectares (30 acres) area.





> *Areas and attractions*
> 
> "Ant Palace" at Batu Secret Zoo
> 
> ...


http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batu_Secret_Zoo

















​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo


















*​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo


















*​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo









*
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Batu_Secret_Zoo,_Batu-East_Java,_Indonesia_2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/Batu_Secret_Zoo.jpg
​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo









*http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Batu_Secret_Zoo,_Batu-East_Java,_Indonesia_9.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Batu_Secret_Zoo,_Batu-East_Java,_Indonesia.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo









*http://theurbanmama.com/pics/2011/03/jatimB.jpg









http://prasetya.ub.ac.id/files/berita_ub/batu-secret-zoo_6524_20120710085023.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Batu Secret Zoo
*


















http://www.aminhidayat.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/saila-secret-zoo-3.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Banyuwangi city*










> *Banyuwangi at A Glance*
> 
> Banyuwangi is the eastern-most regency of East Java. To the north lies the regency of Situbondo. The regencies of Jember and Bondowoso neighbor Banyuwangi to the west. To the east lies the island of Bali and to the west lies the Indonesian Ocean. Banyuwangi is situated on the coordinate 70 45’ 15” S and 113’ 38.2” E. Because of its location, Banyuwangi has diverse natural scenery, rich art, culture, customs and traditions.
> The beauty of nature is spread across Banyuwangi from the west to the east. Mountains, forests and beaches mark the landscape of the regency. For instance, Ijen Crater, in the western part of Banyuwangi is famous for its beautiful crater lake, the traditional sulfur miners who amazingly climb up and down the slope of Mount Merapi, and the plantations that cover the Crater’s slope. The National Park of Meru Betiri is famous for its Java Tiger and turtles. These locations form the center of the Tourism Developed area which is called the Diamond Triangle, which connects one Tourism Object to another.
> ...





> *Tourism Object*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ijen Crater - Banyuwangi*










> Ijen Crater is the biggest crater lake in Java. The sulfur crater lake lies between a natural dams of deeply etched rock. It is 200 meters deep and contains about 36million cubic meters of steaming acid water, shrouded in a smelling swirling sulfur cloud. Inside the crater the different color and size of stones are found. Indeed the crater of Ijen is beautiful garden of stone as well.
> The view of sulfur miners who climb and go down to the crater is also amazing. A man puts about 10 kg of yellowish stone in to his basket, before he descends the mountain slope to sell his load, carrying the same basket, going in the same direction, digging the same mineral. It is the natural picture that can be seen everyday.
> 
> Ijen Plateau lies in the centre of Ijen-Merapi Malang Reserve, which extends over much of the mountainous region directly west of Banyuwangi and borders on the Baluran National Park in the northeast. As at Mt. Bromo, the caldera is best viewed from the air. Fortunately, almost all commercial flights operating between Denpasar - Surabaya, Yogyakarta or Jakarta usually fly, if not directly over, then close by Ijen plateau, where the seemingly luminous blue/green crater lake forms an unmistakable landmark. It is beautiful scenery and located about 32 km to the north west of Banyuwangi.
> ...



http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/ijen-crater.html










http://bromotour.indonesiatravel.biz/files/2012/07/wisata-kawah-ijen.jpg









http://www.photovolcanica.com/VolcanoInfo/Kawah Ijen/Java2004_4_33.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ijen Crater - Banyuwangi









*http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3519/3787729069_fc542dca99.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Zt8Ek380PDs/Tiemw1ESImI/AAAAAAAAADc/HetAUXWyoy4/s1600/Kawah_Ijen16.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ijen Crater - Banyuwangi









*http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5294/5473536103_9c893020df_z.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WtoDO7Za2...s1600/Kawah-Ijen-patrimoniosdelmundo.es-7.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ijen Crater - Banyuwangi*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Sz7G-IXwY3w/TFUFJAlxOMI/AAAAAAAAAEg/sQHuPuap-HU/s1600/ijen.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-h6Cp7DN0IKg/T9kj2AvGtlI/AAAAAAAAA8E/xz1epHoG_cg/s1600/Kawah+Ijen+2.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Plengkung Beach / G-Land - Banyuwangi
*












> Plengkung is known as one of the best surfing beaches in the world. The word of “G” in “G-Land” derives from Grajagan, the name of the bay where the huge waves were found at the south of the Banyuwangi. It is surrounded by virgin tropical land forest. G lad offers the worlds most demanding surfing sport, and recommended for professional surfers only. May to October is the best time for surfing. No doubt it is a world of surfer paradise. Most surfers start from Bali, take an overland to Banyuwangi and directly to National Park of Alas Purwo, G-Land or cross the Grajagan Bay to Plengkung beach where the waves challenge invite the surfers. However it is not recommended for novices
> Accomodation
> There are some simple cottages and a jungle camp available by the beach.
> Recreational facilities
> ...




















http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/plengkung-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Plengkung Beach / G-Land - Banyuwangi
*

















http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/plengkung-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Plengkung Beach / G-Land - Banyuwangi


















*
http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/plengkung-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Plengkung Beach / G-Land - Banyuwangi


















*http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/plengkung-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Plengkung Beach / G-Land - Banyuwangi


















*http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/plengkung-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Grajagan Beach - Banyuwangi*














> Grajagan is an interesting beach to visit. A wide clean sand hampers the beach. The hill across the sea, stick on the ground strongly. The beautiful panorama of Grajagan fishing village can be seen here. The caves for the battle protection in Japanese Era can be seen here. The cottages and motel are available for the visitors. Grajagan is located about 53 km to the South of Banyuwangi.
> Grajagan is very ideal as transit place or as the gateway to Plengkung beach. Beside its location that not too far from Alas Purwo, Grajagan is very beautiful beach. It needs about 2 hours to reach Plengkung by canoe rent. The journey is has similarity time if we reach it by car through land. Grajagan is could be the choice of the visitors who want to go to Alas Purwo National Park using canoe. A 314 ha area is located in forest of KPH South Banyuwangi, precisely in 111 square of BKPH Curahjati or administratively, in Grajagan village, Purwoharjo district, Banyuwangi regency.
> 
> Open-air recreation or nature activity can be done in many places, such as: in forests, mountains, lakes, beaches, etc. Grajagan is one of Banyuwangi beaches that show the combination of rolling ocean waves on one side and the dense forest on the other one. In this place, we will be able to see the beautiful panorama of Grajagan fishing village. Because of that, there are many tourists visit this place. Here, you can find an old cave, which was restricted by Japanese soldiers.
> ...



















​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Grajagan Beach - Banyuwangi


















*http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/grajagan-beach-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Grajagan Beach - Banyuwangi


















*http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/grajagan-beach-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Grajagan Beach - Banyuwangi


















*http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/grajagan-beach-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Grajagan Beach - Banyuwangi


















*
http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/grajagan-beach-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Barong Dance - Banyuwangi*



> The word Barong has several meanings. In the Sanskrit language barong means bear, derived from the word “B(h)arwang”. Baron can also refer to the roots that live near a bamboo cluster or a performance imitating a wild animal. Evidenced from the meanings above, the last meaning is closer to the meaning of the Barong Traditional Performance. There are many Barongsin Blambangan of Banyuwangi; for instance, Barong Prejeng, Barong Osing or Barong Blambangan. The main character of this performance is a big giant head, with open wide eyes and two tusks protruding from his mouth. Barong is a traditional performance. The story is taken from a folk tale. The most famous story is taken from Barong Jakrifah that tells about the struggle of the villagers to open a new area in the jungle and they have to face evil spirit of the jungle. The performance is usually begins in the night and finishes at dawn. The message to take care of the forest is always given in every performance.


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/barong-dance.html










http://www.banyuwangitourism.com/ga...ong/Gallery-Photo/Barong 001.jpg?m=1334645741









http://www.banyuwangitourism.com/ga...ong/Gallery-Photo/Barong 027.jpg?m=1334645758​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gandrung Dance - Banyuwangi*














> The government of Banyuwangi gives special attention to the art of Gandrung. The purpose of this is to encourage the spirit of local ethnicity that will in turn increase the development of tourism. For this reason, Gandrung was determined to be the mascot of tourism in Banyuwangi according to the Banyuwangi Regency Decision, Number 173 in 2002.
> The word “Gandrung” comes from the Javanese word that means “desperately in love”. It means that they are in love with the goddess of the rice paddy, Dewi Sri, that brings prosperity to the people of Banyuwangi who are mostly employed as farmers. In gratitude for the good harvest, the people organize a performance which is called “Gandrung” because the farmers were in love with the goddess of the rice paddy.
> The Gandrung performance used to be performed at night, running from 09 PM until 04 AM. This traditional art is performed during the day as well to especially welcome distinguished guests.
> 
> Gandrung dance that dominated with special orchestration is one of traditional art in Banyuwangi and become the characteristic symbol of Banyuwangi. So, in every event Banyuwangi always has similarity name with Gandrung. In fact, Banyuwangi is often called Gandrung City and in almost every corner of Banyuwangi, we can found Gandrung dance statue. Gandrung is often perform in many event, such as; marriage, Pethik Laut (marine ceremony), circumcision event, anniversary, and the others events.


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/banyuwangi/gandrung-dance.html









http://assets.kompas.com/data/photo/2012/11/19/1715405-parade-gandrung-sewu-620X310.jpg









http://statik.tempo.co/?id=151421&width=620









http://www.mediaindonesia.com/public/gallery/large/2012_11_17_10_48_25_ztari1B.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gandrung Dance - Banyuwangi









*
http://us.images.detik.com/content/2012/11/18/473/Ethno-Festival--9.jpg









http://www.centroone.com/assets/PhotoNewsPhoto/201211/_resampled/photomain-gandrung.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Gandrung Dance - Banyuwangi









*​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

delete


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*MALANG REGENCY*












> Malang is one of clean and cool cities in East Java has, without any doubt, been famous since long time ago. Historical remmants scattered around Malang Showing that it hat played important roles in may eras and stretching out from 112° 17' 10,90° up to 112° 57' 0,00° east Longitude and extending from 7° 44' 55,11° up to 8° 26' 35,45° South Latitude.
> 
> Malang regency is bordered by Blitar and Kediri Regencies on the West; Jombang, Mojokerto and Pasuruan Regencies on the North; Probolinggo and Lumajang Regencies on the East and Indian Ocean on the South.
> 
> ...


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/malang/​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Balekambang Beach - Malang*












> The beach possessing three islands with distance of about one hundred meters each, two of which have been connected with one meter-wide bridge to the shore, Balekambang offers a different atmosphere of beach resorts in the Southern part of Malang. One of the three islands called Ismoyo island has a Hindu temple, established by local Hinduists.
> 
> Annually, the ritual and traditional ceremonies Jalanidhipuja (Hindu ceremony) and Suran (Javanese New Year ceremony) are held here every year. The parking area, stalls, inns, souvenir shops, and the others tourism facilities has provided for the visitors. This beautiful beach is located at Srigonco village, Bantur district, about 57 km away to the south from Malang and accessible by public transportation.
> 
> Visit Balekambang Beach tourism and enjoy its wonderfull waves with softe sea wind. Watch the sunset and sunrise in this beach and do some of beach activities, such as; swimming, sun bathing, fishing, etc.




















http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/malang/balekambang-gallery.html​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Balekambang Beach - Malang









*
http://cdn4.gbot.me/photos/35/Mp/12...lekambang_Beach-20000000001546371-500x375.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3219115965_f265002aa9_o.jpg









http://shadowness.com/file/item7/192767/image_t6.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Balekambang Beach - Malang









*
http://www.livingsocial.co.id/media...319f47f2acb3f0976196a876/s/l/slide-4_4_15.jpg









http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/231/a/3/balekambang_beach_by_whattheycalledarts-d4774b4.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-pTHaKOjPX1Y/T1xtaUZpajI/AAAAAAAAAGU/tHV5M85tIqM/s1600/DSC_0342.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Balekambang Beach - Malang









*
http://oldlook.indonesia.travel/public/media/images/upload/poi/header/Pantai-Balekambang-Malang.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ngliyep Beach - Malang*












> Ngliyep beach has beautiful rocky beach at the southern part of Malang Regency, where gigantic waves meet coral reef. In addition, it has an island with a lush green tropical shore-forest giving more enchantment to the beach. This beach is provided with some facilities such as: stalls, souvenir shop, inns, etc.
> Annually the traditional ceremony Labuhan Mulud (offering ceremony) is held here. Labuhan Mulud is the traditional ceremony that always held in the beach at Malang regency.
> Ngliyep beach lies at Kedungsalam village, Donomulyo district, about 62 km a way to the south from Malang. Visit Ngliyep beach and enjoy its wonderful waves. The visitors can swimming, sun banthing, or fishing here.











http://media.halomalang.com/media/2012/Februari/Wisata/Ngliyep/ngliyep.jpg









http://images.detik.com/content/2012/05/11/1025/img_20120511144332_4facc324c2be1.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ngliyep Beach - Malang









*
http://www.tourismkabupatenmalang.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Pantai_Ngliyep_1.jpg









http://wisatadimalang.weebly.com/uploads/1/1/3/6/11367743/8298809_orig.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ngliyep Beach - Malang









*
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_F_PY7ebLM2E/TEAK4SLEuZI/AAAAAAAAAOY/tUht0Buiv0I/s1600/pantai+ngliyep.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ou_6hlLFrp0/T28NLR1yqnI/AAAAAAAAAss/E9ymytHys7A/s400/blog+3.jpg









http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.poste...443129&Signature=omgcS4hm5vpvxcFsO06Lyz2zqQg=​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*MALANG CITY *














> *Malang City at a Glance*
> 
> Malang City lies on southwestern part of Indonesia, Java island, on the Brantas River, at the eastern part of Mount Semeru (Gunung Semeru), near Surabaya. Malang is a trade center of agricultural area in which sugar, rice, coffee, tea, corn, peanuts, cassava, and cinchona bark are grown.
> 
> ...


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/malang/citytour/












































​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sempu island - Malang*



> Leave all the conveniences of the modern world behind, cross the strait between concrete structures and extraordinary woods, venture into a world of natural splendor, and gaze upon some of the most mystifying sceneries on the face of the earth : those are what the secluded *Sempu Island* has to offer.
> Situated on the south coast of Malang Regency in East Java and administratively located in the Tambak Rejo Village, Sumbermanjing Wetan Sub-District, this small island lies just off the coast of *Sendang Biru Beach*, approximately 80 Km from *Malang *city or about 180 Km from the capital of East Java, *Surabaya.* The 877 hectares forested island is a Nature Reserve under the management of the Natural Resources Conservation Office of East Java (BBKSDA) and the Ministry of Forestry of Indonesia, and was actually designated a Nature Reserve since 1928 in the Dutch Colonial period.
> Among the island’s most fascinating features is the *Segara Anakan lagoon* located about 2.5Km further south into the island. Hidden deep beyond the thick tropical forest, the approximately 4 hectares lagoon is truly a secluded paradise where a white sandy beach meets calm blue waters separated from the raging tides of the open ocean by a picturesque rocky wall surrounding the area. The incoming tides penetrate only through several caves above and below the surface, thus the water inside the lagoon remains calm, and makes a perfect place for swimming. Its secluded location also radiates a sense of intimacy, where the beach becomes a private getaway, not unlike the setting for the 2000 Leonardo Di Caprio’s Movie “The Beach”.
> 
> ...



http://www.indonesia.travel/en/dest...and-the-beautiful-segara-anakan-secret-lagoon



















http://www.besttravelpictures.com/wp-content/gallery/sempu/segara-anak-lagoon-at-sempu-island.jpg



​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sempu island - Malang









*http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2668/4085282956_057152e186_z.jpg?zz=1









http://aroenjava.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/sempu-island-2.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sempu island - Malang









*
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2009/356/e/c/SEMPU_ISLAND_by_p32n.jpg









http://jakartaexpat.biz/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Sempu-Island.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sempu island - Malang









*
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Q954LP1IRLc/UIX-EWZ6VXI/AAAAAAAAAA4/JVaw6T0tbk4/s1600/sempu+1.jpg









http://kkcdn-static.kaskus.co.id/images/2012/12/04/4942068_20121204111906.jpg









http://annachanhokidoki.files.wordp...6036334430_1336947468_30808882_2515959_n1.jpg​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sempu island - Malang









*
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/9262/36383430422d0e7579c9.jpg









http://koprol.zenfs.com/system/pictures/0036/3748/DSC01710.JPG​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sempu island - Malang









*
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5259650694_f44d78aeeb.jpg









http://m5.paperblog.com/i/47/477104/pulau-sempu-an-untouched-gem-on-the-indian-oc-L-V9s1oR.jpeg​


----------



## amel.uk (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ oh nice province in indonesia and east java the real tropical paradise in the world cool kay:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

amel.uk said:


> ^^ oh nice province in indonesia and east java the real tropical paradise in the world cool kay:


 _thanks _:cheers:


----------



## amel.uk (Apr 20, 2013)

bozenBDJ said:


> _thanks _:cheers:


^^indonesia is the real paradise in the world :cheers:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

amel.uk said:


> ^^indonesia is the real paradise in the world :cheers:


^^ thanks :cheers:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Papuma Beach - Jember*












> Beside Watu Ulo beach, there is Papuma beach with its white sands that make it more interesting. The beautiful white sand is pleasure to see and to walk on. The beach is always used as the place for sunbathing by foreign tourists. Besides its natural scenic beauty, it is also rich of animals, such as the lizard, forest ****, various birds, wild pig, deer porcupine, scaly anteater and many others. The scenery and atmosphere can be enjoyed more completely at a restaurant which provides Indonesian and Papuma food, a variety of baked fish. Visitors can reach the location by public transportation or via rental car. The journey takes approximately 30 minutes from Jember downtown.


http://www.eastjava.com/tourism/jember/papuma.html

​


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Pacitan, East Java - Indonesia
*Klayar Beach*


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Pacitan, East Java - Indonesia
*Klayar Beach*


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Good pictures but can such dense island like Java be paradise when there are people everywhere and i guess most of land is either urban or cultivated.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

doesn't look too pop dense in the photos here. Looks paradise to me.


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Red Island Beach*
Banyuwangi - East Java



















More information : http://banyuwangitourism.com/new/?p=1428


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tabuhan Island*
Banyuwangi - East java




























more information : http://banyuwangitourism.com/new/?p=1437


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos; indeed just a paradise


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

wow East Java is heaven of the beach like Bali i think


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

Jawa Timur memang memiliki pantai-pantai yang luar biasa, 
namun sayang keindahan pantainya belum bisa menyatu dengan budaya Jawa Timur sendiri. Coba saja layaknya Bali, keindahan alam dan budaya bisa menyatu, menjadi nilai tambah yang luar biasa.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

detta.priyandika said:


> Jawa Timur memang memiliki pantai-pantai yang luar biasa,
> namun sayang keindahan pantainya belum bisa menyatu dengan budaya Jawa Timur sendiri. Coba saja layaknya Bali, keindahan alam dan budaya bisa menyatu, menjadi nilai tambah yang luar biasa.


like this?


ace4 said:


> Pantai Balekambang - Kabupaten Malang, Jawa Timur


btw this is international forum bro :lol: use English please


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Need a refreshing? This location may be suitable for you relax...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ wooow very similar like "Puncak" in Bogor :banana:


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Where is this???


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

WingWing said:


> Where is this???


in East Java lol i'm just kidding :lol: it is in Magetan i think, exactly in *Cemorosewu*  by the way Malang Town Hall *are the pic is out of topic?


ling023 said:


> Taken from Citilink's site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy Holiday, enjoyed Pleasure...


Puncak Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


Puncak Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


Puncak Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


Puncak Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


Puncak Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Volcanoes Batok (foreground cone) , Bromo (smoldering crater in the middle) and Semeru (background) - Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Praying in the Sea of Sands on a foggy morning at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice pics  Is it your own photos? Thanks for shared in here


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello Sarangan. Sarangan, best place in East Java Tourism


Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello Sarangan. Sarangan, best place in East Java Tourism

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Ranu Kumbolo Lake, Semeru Mountain 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/18527221601/in/dateposted/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/18683739456/in/dateposted/

Waiting for sun rise kay:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/18642388871/in/dateposted/

"The Highest Peak in Java Island"


https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/18790411191/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice updates from East Java


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Beach in Malang*

* Bajulmati Beach *









* Ngliyep Beach*









* 3 Warna Beach *









* Banyu Anjlok Beach *









*Balekambang Beach*


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Beach In Malang*

*Bantol Beach*









*Jembatan Panjang Beach*









*Kondang Iwak Beach*









*Kondang Merak Beach*









* Lenggoksono Beach*


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* Licin Beach*









* Modangan Beach *









* Sempu Island*









* Sipelot Beach*









* Tambak Asri Beach*


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Tamban Beach*










* Wonogoro Beach*









* Gua Cina Beach *









* Jonggring Saloko Beach*









* Sendang biru Beach*


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*beach in malang*

*Pantai Sendiki*










*Pantai Selok*









*Pantai Bolu bolu*









*Pantai Batu Bekung*









*Pantai Watu Leter*


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*beach in Malang*

*Pantai Wedi Awu*










*Pantai Clungup*









*Pantai Gatra*









*Pantai Ngantep*









*Pantai Ngudel*


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*beach in malang*

*Pantai Savana*









*Pantai Watu Pecah*









*Pantai Watu Lepek*









*Pantai Kondang Buntung*









*Pantai Pulodoro*








source: https://www.facebook.com/photomalang/


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

it looks so many beach in Malang ^^ kay:


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

wow the beaches are so cool and clean. if east java government able to turn this into tourist attractions, it will definitely be the new Bali.


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* Visit Surabaya , Sparkling Surabaya*






https://youtu.be/7d1tnWLmUBY


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Surabaya Flower & Cultural Festival 2016*



cak cuk said:


> *Pawai Bunga & Budaya 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Surabaya Rujak Uleg Festival 2016*



cak cuk said:


> *Festival Rujak Uleg 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan999 (Jun 17, 2016)

Those are some stunning landscapes. Thanks for sharing a view from this part of the world, didn't see it before.


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome to Magetan City - Beauty Of Java*

puncak cemorosewu by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

puncak cemorosewu by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr

Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr


_beautiful place, enjoyed pleasure..._


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*On Twilight...*










_source: http://websta.me/n/huppyhap_


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ awesome 
:cheers:


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

Del


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

Double


----------

